# Fragen zu Ritzel, Kettenblatt und Rotor



## Fabeymer (1. September 2008)

Da ich mir diese Woche endlich meinen ebay-Kauf (Eastern Element) abholen werde, habe ich mich auch schon ein wenig bei den Ersatzteilen umgesehen. 
Ändern würde ich gerne die Übersetzung, sprich, ich hätte vorne gerne ein kleineres KB und hinten ein entsprechendes Ritzel. Leider kenne ich mich aber überhaupt nicht aus, was ich denn jetzt überhaupt brauche. Passen die Kettenblätter universell oder ist das je nach Kurbel verschieden? An meinem Rad ist eine 3PC mit Spanish BB verbaut, hat das irgendwie Einfluss auf das KB? Hinten habe ich eine Kassettennabe, reicht mit da ein einfaches Ritzel oder brauche ich einen Driver? 
Außerdem möchte ich die Vorderbremse entfernen...geht das problemlos oder muss ich beim Roter auf irgendetwas Bestimmtes achten?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, ich blicke bei den ganzen Standards bei den BMX-Parts einfach noch nicht durch.  Daher würde ich mich auch über Bilder freuen, die mir die Unterschiede optisch verdeutlichen.


----------



## Schenz (1. September 2008)

bei der bremse brauchst nichts zu beachten, einfach abmachen!
Kettenblätter kannst alle draufbauen-nur keine flatlandteile-aber das steht beim kauf dabei!
überstzung ist wunschsache, ich fahr 30-11. in dem Verhältnis solltest dich auch ungefähr bewegen. also 30/11=2,73 bis etwa 3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (1. September 2008)

Danke, das mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis ist mir klar, aber welches Ritzel benötige ich bei einer Kassettennabe? Momentan ist die Übersetzung 33-12, falls das irgendwie hilft. Brauche ich z.B. für ein 9-Zähne-Ritzel einen Driver?


----------



## gmozi (1. September 2008)

Bei 33/12 würde ich gar nicht wechseln. Einfach so lassen und auf die wichtigen Parts konzentrieren.


----------



## Fabeymer (2. September 2008)

Habe noch eine Frage, dann werde ich wohl vorerst mal Ruhe geben: 
Ich habe gelesen, dass die hintere Nabe beim Element nicht so toll sein soll und habe mich daher mal ein wenig umgesehen und bin auf diese Laufrad hier gestoßen:







Was bräuchte ich da denn für ein Ritzel?

Passt da so eines: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vielen Dank nochmal, morgen fahre ich das Bike endlich abholen. 

Ach ja, hier habe ich mal die Daten. 

    *
      Eastern Bikes "Element"
    *
      Dirt-Street Bike (Freestyle Bike) mit 20,75" Oberrohr.
    *
      Rahmen 100% 4130 CroMo Stahl /Steuersatz mit Internal Headset SB gelagert
    *
      Eastern Gabel 100% CroMo Stahl
    *
      Eastern Electron 3-teilige 4130 CroMo Stahl Hohlkurbel mit Spanish BB
    *
      14mm Achsen vorne & hinten
    *
      48H Laufräder mit Cassetten Nabe
    *
      Double Wall Felgenringe, hinten poliert
    *
      Eastern Kettenblatt mit 33/12T Übersetzung und Kette
    *
      Eastern Slim Sattel und Eastern ID Griffe
    *
      Eastern Lenker 7,5" hoch
    *
      Wellgo Alu DX Pedalen
    *
Tektro U-Brake Bremse mit Soft-Brake-Pads für bessere Bremskraft mit Rotorsystem 
    *
      Pegs
    *
      Farbe: beige (siehe Foto)

@ gmozi: Was wären denn da die wichtigsten Parts, die ich tauschen sollte?


----------



## bikeron (2. September 2008)

ommt drauf an...also ich würde erstmal damit fahren und immer wenn was kaputt geht nachkaufen. also beim nachkaufen würde ich dann halt auf quali achten aber ich finde es idiotisch wenn das erste was man mit dem rad macht nachrüsten ist


----------



## gmozi (2. September 2008)

Falls Du ein gutes Hinterrad haben möchtest, hätte ich da eines im Angebot. Einfach mal PN schreiben ;-)

Wichtige Parts ... das ist relativ.Für mich sind vor allem die Parts wichtig, die das Fahrgefühl beeinflussen. Mein neuer Lenker z.B. hatte mehr Back und mehr Up Sweep, was sich sehr positiv aufs Fahrgefühl ausgewirkt hat. Pedale waren mir auch sehr wichtig, wegen Grip und dem Standgefühl. Die Reifen halte ich auch für relativ wichtig, da sie Grip und Rollwiederstand beeinflussen.

Wenn die Rahmengeo und die Quali stimmen sind das für *mich* die wichtigsten Parts. Aber das ist halt auch nur meine Meinung ;-)


----------



## Fabeymer (2. September 2008)

Hab heute das Bike abgeholt und bin auch schon eine Runde rumgerollt. Defintiv tauschen werde ich die Pedale und den Lenker. Erstere bieten mir zu wenig Grip, da bin ich von den Holzfellern am MTB mehr gewöhnt. Zweiterer kommt mir relativ niedrig vor.
Beim 360Shop gibt's gerade ein paar gute Angebote, da werde ich mir was besorgen.

Das Hinterrad werde ich jetzt erstmal so fahren, bis es irgendwie Probleme macht.

Falls es wen interessiert, hier noch ein Bild:





Weg kommt die Vorderbremse und die Pegs auf der Nichtantriebsseite. Leider kann ich das im Moment nicht machen, weil ich Hirsch mein Werkzeug bei meinen Eltern liegen lassen hab... 

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Antworten und die Geduld für meine Newbie-Fragen!


----------



## RISE (2. September 2008)

Stell mal den Lenker etwas paralleler zur Gabel ein, ist wesentlich angenehmer!


----------

